# Toontown Test



## Undertaker72 (Jun 23, 2003)

Ok. Here is the problem. I can get to Toontown's homepage (www.toontown.com). But when I try to go to test (www.test.toontown.com) it comes up with a dns error. So I go to my Mom's computer and try to go to test there and it comes up with the same error. We have Netgear throughout the house and this happens on all computers that we have. 5 computers total. I just recently installed the new AVG could that be the problem?


----------



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

DNS errors occur when a site can't be found. It could be they haven't set it up yet, or the server could be down.

Whatever it is, the problem is at their end, not yours :up: .


----------



## Undertaker72 (Jun 23, 2003)

Ok. Little clarification. I forgot to mention that other users can get to it also. Can anyone test those links and see if they can go to it. I still can't get to them for some reason. Please test the test.toontown.com one.


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

what browser are you using? you need to use ie5.5 or higher. firefox will not work.


----------



## Undertaker72 (Jun 23, 2003)

IE 6.0

I was able to get to test page back in december but all of a sudden I am not able to get there. They sent me support but it almost worked. But it did the same thing it did the last time. "can't display this page." the support sent me this I tried what they saidbut it didn't work.

Dear Toontown Guest,

Thank you for your bug report.

If you are downloading an older version of Toontown, you may need to
remove old files or controls that are temporarily saved to your machine
in order to update the game.

To correct the problem, you will need to delete the ActiveX control.
This will force you to download the most recent ActiveX control
available the next time you play.

To delete the current ActiveX controls, please complete the following:

First let's try clearing your cache files within your browser. Within
Microsoft(R) Internet Explorer 5.0 and later, cache is referred to as
Temporary Internet Files. It is recommended that these files be removed
regularly. To remove Temporary Internet Files:

1)Double-click the Internet Explorer icon
2)Click Tools on the menu bar
3)Select Internet Options
4)Click the General tab (furthest to the left)
5)Click the Delete Files button (halfway down the screen)
6)Click the OK button
7)Click Yes

To remove cookies, do the following:

1)Click the Settings button on the General tab.
2)Click View Files.
3)Find any cookies that contain the words "GO" or "Disney" or
"Toontown".
4)Click once on the cookie and then press the delete key on your
keyboard.

To remove the ActiveX control, do the following:

1)Click the Setting button on the General tab
2)Click View Objects
3)Find the Toontown Installer ActiveX Object, right click and select
Remove
4)Click OK

If this does not solve your problem, the files may be stored at your
ISP (Internet Service Provider) or somewhere in between (i.e. your
Internet proxy). When this is the case, the only thing that can be done
is to wait for a periodic update by your ISP or Internet proxy. Updates
can occur as often as every day, however, this will depend on your
particular ISP.

We are currently working on a fix for this that will be posted to the
website soon.

Please also ensure that any other security software (Anti-Spam, Popup
Blocker, Anti-Virus, Firewall, Proxy, Script-Blocker, Age-Restriction)
is configured to allow Toontown test to connect to the internet.

We know you had a problem accessing the test site but we really need to
have the log files from the test game to address test server issues.

We apologize for this inconvenience and look forward to seeing your
Toons in the Toontown Central Playground!

Thank You,

Wendell
Disney's Toontown Online Member Services




Original Message Follows:
-------------------------


Description:

This is on toontown test. I cannot get to the homepage for some reason.
It keeps coming up with "This page cannot be displayed." message. I
have been having this problem on other computers in house also. We have
netgear router so that we can all play toontown at the same time.


----------



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

You got further than I did.

I keep on getting a Bad Gateway error here with IE6.


----------

